# Agfa Accuset 800 Ppd For Mac Osx (tiger)



## labrown (Jun 19, 2005)

Our RIP station is running Agfa Viper v1.5.1, which seems to be incompatible with our new MAC OSX (Tiger) workstation.
Can we download a PPD for our OSX that will allow us to send to neg from our new workstation?
Thanks!


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 19, 2005)

labrown said:
			
		

> Our RIP station is running Agfa Viper v1.5.1, which seems to be incompatible with our new MAC OSX (Tiger) workstation.
> Can we download a PPD for our OSX that will allow us to send to neg from our new workstation?
> Thanks!


It sounds like you are new to the business. You need to look here.


----------



## bgkarma (Jul 18, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> It sounds like you are new to the business. You need to look here.



Hi, I just stumbled across this via Google; I have started a new job, a small print shop that has a lot of old equipment (some machines still running on OS 9, others on OS X Panther).  We have an old Agfa Accuset 800 here, the drivers which run fine in OS 9, but fail to show all the settings in OS X under Acrobat, InDesign, and other apps.

What you have linked to is basically new software, which my company is not really ready to purchase at the moment.  My question then, is there an updated driver specifically for Agfa's Accuset 800 that will work on OS X via a postscript file sent to Viper 1.5.1... Any help would be MUCH appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 18, 2005)

The problem is primarily hardware. The Agfa Accuset 800 is a host-based system that requires a card to be installed in your computer as you can see here. For the least expensive system, they *give* you the computer!

When you send a job to the Accuset 800, you don't print to a hardware PostScript printer. You print to a software PostSript RIP. If you were printing to a hardware PostScript printer, the printer's PPD file would be compatible with virtually every version of every OS for which a PostScript driver was available. Unfortunately, software RIPs are OS and RIPkit-specific.

The bottomline is that there is no cheap upgrade path to MacOS X.


----------



## bgkarma (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you for such a prompt reply!

Bad news, though.  I'm basically stuck on this "OS Crash" machine.  Even if I were set up with a new G5, eMac, or whatever, I'd probably have to run it along side this old G4 tower... correct?


----------

